# Bear tooth results



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

Found information about having cubs interesting . My wife and I got letters in mail last week , showing age results from our two Ontario spring bears. Her bear was 10 years old and mine was 4 years old. She has taken four Ontario archery bears since 2006. Their ages were 7, 2 at 8 and 1 at 10 years . She is not a trophy deer hunter but she sure is a trophy bear hunter. She holds out or just does not shoot.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

HTC said:


> Has anyone received data back from last fall's Ontario hunt?


I received my 2017 Ontario bears age and patch in the mail, today. The report says my bear was 10 years old.

-NC


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Northcountry said:


> I received my 2017 Ontario bears age and patch in the mail, today. The report says my bear was 10 years old.
> 
> -NC


Great old bear! I received mine back yesterday and my skull arrived too, back from Skulls Unlimited in Oklahoma. Mine was 11 years old. I measured the skull at 20 7/8" green and now he is 20 5/16".


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Anyone get their MI results back yet? They told me April 1st and I've checked the last three days and still says no results


I checked my result last week. Last fall I got a sow that dressed out at 198#. She was five years old.


----------

